# Forum More Stuff Debate & Technical Discussion  Completely up sh-t creek?

## Dwyer

We bought a place without building approvals for 'enclosing the sub-floor space and making it into a flat'. We naively thought that as part of renovating it we could fix this but now realise that even if we remove the gyprock ceilings and put in panels so the sub-floor can be seen, even if we removed the walls and put in concertina doors to fix the ant barrier issue, the ceiling height would still be too low for at least half of it.  :Doh:  
From reading other threads I gather that if we renovate any other part of the property the building inspector is obliged to report on anything else they notice is not up to code. I'm guessing they would say "demolish the unapproved subfloor flat."? 
I'm all for knocking down and rebuilding but we just can't afford it right now. We have put in a chemical barrier for termites so far. 
Do we need to do any renovating from here on in unapproved ie ourselves? :Cry:  How did they build it in the first place if that's the case? I've never done any renovating that required building approvals before, can someone please tell me what happens. Is the tradie required to submit plans to council or is it up to the owner? 
Don't know how to proceed. I want the house to be safe. Maybe we should sell it and write off the stamp duty as an expensive lesson. :Gaah:

----------


## Black Cat

It's my understanding that if there is 'existing' work, then they will only hit you up if you propose to make changes in that area (unless of course it sticks out like a sore thumb. The ceiling height requirements (and ventilation requirements) apply to 'habitable rooms' so you can say that the substandard rooms are used for storage (and make sure they look that way when the building inspector calls around). Unless you are really unlucky and hit a 'little hitler' type then you should be fine. But, just to be on the safe side, I recommend you call council under a false name (and address) and say you are looking to buy a place that fits the description and seek their views ...

----------


## dib

Can you excavate to get around the ceiling height issue ?

----------


## ekiec

Have a look at your local planning regs and see what it would take to get retropective planning. This is when works have been carried out and years down the line or a sale as in your case, they may just require remedial works to make the existing building safe, they may also allow descrepencies.
Good luck. :Smilie:

----------


## Dwyer

Thanks Black Cat, you give me hope.  
Ekiec, I've read elsewhere on this forum that it's very hard to get retrospective approvals especially without photos taken at various stages etc. 
Dib, we've thought of excavating and even lifting the top floor and adding bricks, but either would be really expensive. You'd have to get an engineer, do it in stages so it's all supported and couldn't live in it during. Also it's all flat for miles. Even if you excavated and surrounded the place with a retaining wall (which would look crap), the drains at the bottom of the retaining walls would have to be deeper than than they can be due to the current stormwater set up. You could probably put in a septic tank for the run-off then have another pipe feed the overflow back down the stormwater drain but I'm guessing that wouldn't be approved either. We hope to just make some basic changes to make it comfortable til we retire, then we can use our super to knock it down and rebuild while we do the grey nomad thing. Excavating would be throwing too much good money after bad. It's a 1970s house, probably asbestos in the cladding, old energy inefficient windows etc etc. What we really need is a good cyclone before we move so we can use the insurance to rebuild. :Biggrin:  Just kidding, I wouldn't wish a cyclone on anyone. 
Thanks all, much appreciated.

----------


## Bloss

mmm - if you are in Canberra as your location says then you ain't dealing with any ordinary council, but ACTPLA - ACT Planning and Land Authority . 
ACTPLA takes your money and plans etc and so deals with Development Approvals (ie: all building work requiring approval) but inspections are done through accredited Building Certifiers who you have to engage & pay. 
Bit of a dogs breakfast of a website, but start by clicking here: Design and build

----------


## Dwyer

Sorry, should have mentioned house is in SE QLD.

----------

